# Video: Tips On Mechanical Mod Safety, Battery Safety And Ohm's Law



## Andre (28/2/14)

Thank you to @BhavZ for pointing us to this video.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (28/2/14)

downloaded and saved to watch later


----------



## johan (28/2/14)

Riaz said:


> downloaded and saved to watch later



@Riaz don't save for later! first watch then mod


----------



## Riaz (28/2/14)

johanct said:


> @Riaz don't save for later! first watch then mod



i did a sneaky watch at my pc LOL

couldnt resist

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007 (5/3/14)

Wish I had seen this sooner. I am such a chop. Built coils on my Aqua RBA that worked out to 0.6 resistance. My iTaste VV would not run a sub ohm so I thought lets try it on my Inno passthrough. Well, smoke, flashing lights, the thing would not turn off, so I had to pull the head off the battery and pulled the wires with it. 

Rebuilt both the coils, and it came to 1.0 resistance, put it on my iTaste and it worked perfectly. Lets just say I have learnt an important lesson, "DO NOT USE SUB OHM ON BATTERIES WITH NO PROTECTION." 

Oh well, trial and error I guess. Now I have to get a mech mod with a kicker that can run sub ohm. Time for some studying up before I make another error.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (5/3/14)

Chop007 said:


> Oh well, trial and error I guess. *Now I have to get a mech mod with a kicker that can run sub ohm. Time for some studying up *before I make another error.



I am on the same page as you buddy

Reactions: Like 1


----------

